# Need Help With Feeding Fire Eel



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well my fire eel is becoming pretty big and it seems that ghost shrimp are not filling him up any more. He's eating about 2 dozen a night, and them being 1.99 a dozen it gets pretty exspencive. If anybody on here has a fire what are you feeding him other than ghost shrimp and was it hard to get him to start feeding on it?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you tried worms?


----------



## Burninator (Dec 3, 2008)

im just trying to feed my peacock.

I get bloodworms right in its face and it turns around. I got 5 ghost shrimp, 2 weeks later its still there.

Im afraid it might starve


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

should I try live worms?? if so what kind?? im sure he will eat eventually, mine didnt eat for a couple days after I got him, then he got hungry and said the hell with it, lol. How big is your eel?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have two peacock eels. The only thing I can get them to eat is blackworms. A few times I have had success feeding them small earthworms from the yard and red wigglers from Petsmart. (look like small redworms) My eels are both about 11 in. 
The smaller the worm the better, larger worms they seem to have trouble getting down. I have tried to cut the worms up, but they did not go for it. I think they like to see their food moving.
Buying black worms will not be much cheaper than the shrimp, but I am pretty sure your eel would like it.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Get yourself a long pair of forceps or tongs and try waving some thawed frozen krill in front of him. If you can train him to eat frozen krill, that would be much less expensive than using live ghost shrimp. Once he learns that krill = food, you may not even have to use the forceps.


----------

